# LL below the dam evening 8/2/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

So I had to go back up to Lake Livingston to retrieve my fish finder from the boat storage. Boat traffic was almost nada. Just thought I take my son and his new found girl friend down below the dam so he can entertain her a while and see how the fish was reacting to less water being release. The minute we set anchor it was game on. Chunking pet spoons under a cork toward the ripping current in the middle of the channel yield a fish on every cast. Pack of whites were attacking the cork and the spoon like hungry piranahs. We fish a little while then just break and and let the kids stick their feet in the water to cool down. Then dbullrd showed up and start wacking them left and right on rattle traps. I tied on a small inline spinner bait and start wacking them for another 30 minutes then had to leave to return the girl back to her mom. Left them bitting. We caught and release numerous undersize stripers and kept 5 leagal.All caught on 8 pound test line and inline spinner bait. NOT KIDDING. One big arsh hybird even wants a piece of that inline spinner bait.?????? Tight lines folks. The fish are still crazy active down there at right place and the right time. Wish I had brung my gupls for cat fishing. Seen some active cat fish activity,even had a chunky one hit my arties. Seen dbullard deployed a very odd looking anchor but I could of sworn it looked like cinder blocks.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Me and dbullard can attest to the action.We were not far from Bruce and watched him bring in a lot of fish. Even that huge hybrid. Dbullard outfished me about 10 to 1. I just didn't have the bait they were looking for or something. I did bring a huge Padddle fish next to the boat, but he got off during the netting process. The cooler it got and the more the sun started to inch down the more boats started to arrive. We left and let them have it. Had a great time though.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Great report Bruce y'all make it look easy, awesome pics your son and girly friend!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Weird thing is I didn't catch a single stripers on the long pole. Caught a bunch stripers on the white bass rig right next to the boat. Y'all gotta try fighting them stripers on light tackle. Pretty fun!!!:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye::grin:


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice day Bruce


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job Bruce you are a machine. 
You didnt know what u had when u were fighting the Hybrid. 
That was awesome. I caught two 20 inch stripers and a bunch of undersized.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good job Bruce sorry i missed your call I would of loved to get on some of that action. Looks like you all had a good time and happy kids.


----------



## CroakerMan (Nov 12, 2010)

Bruce....Please let me know next time you fish...like to spend some time before it dries up.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have had to question and double check several "white bass" I have caught at the dam lately.


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Great report Bruce! The fish are OK but the kid's faces are priceless!!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Brandon will be the top guide on the lake at an early age, can you imagine where he will be once he is old enough to drive a boat. And people will say "my guide was 15 yrs old" and we slayed the fish. A cool kid indeed, and an awesome Dad


----------

